# stiff, Stiff, STIFF!



## MR Bulk (Feb 26, 2003)

I know I posted about this before, but it got lost or I'm searching under the wrong key words, but I talk about it again because lately I have been playing with the Legend LX a lot (posible DIY mod coming out here once I get the part to show everybody) and was getting a little dent in my thumb due to the stiff (and I mean STIFF) spring in the LX's tailswitch. So anyway I took the spring from the Legend 3AA and swapped it (even compressed it a little to soften/shorten it further) and it now works like a charm. Just thought some might find this bit of info useful.


----------



## yclo (Feb 26, 2003)

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showflat.php?Cat=&Board=UBB1&Number=15751

You mean this thread? Or was it another one?


----------



## Slick (Feb 26, 2003)

When I first saw this thread, I thought you were going to tell us that you caved in to one of those Viagra adds that the spammers keep sending in email... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif

But yeah, I've even noticed that the springs that Brinkmann uses in the AA Legend tailcap switches come in various diameters (for the wire they're wound with). Consequently, there can be a great deal of variation of stiffness between switches of even the same type. 

*EDIT* - RAD just posted a photo of this in this thread.


----------

